# Making your own crank baits



## MNBassman86 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am interested in making some of my own crank baits. Not just painting premade bodies but rather making the whole thing. I have done some research online to find that most are just pre-glued bodies. Does anyone know a good resource or place to start my research on how to make my own type of body?


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you wanting to make them out of wood or some type of plastic?


----------



## MNBassman86 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to try plastic. But would also work with wood. I just want to mess with design, weight and color and need to know a good place to start on how to understand the concepts behind lure design.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 3, 2010)

MNBassman86 said:


> I would like to try plastic. But would also work with wood. I just want to mess with design, weight and color and need to know a good place to start on how to understand the concepts behind lure design.




Not sure that you will able to make a plastic body other then solid plastic (which you woudl treat just like wood). The hollow bodies most often used are made with a vacuum molding machine which is expensive unless you plan on doing production and selling them. See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Injection_molding

i suggest you start with carving wood bodies or using a lathe. lots of places to get the hardware


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a link with some basic info:

https://www.make-your-own-fishing-lures.com/


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 3, 2010)

Hands down the best tackle making site/forum is https://www.tackleunderground.com/, check out the hard baits section. Them boys will be able to guide you in the right direction, but be prepared tackle making is an addictive hobby and will in no way "save" you money


----------



## MNBassman86 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I am looking more long term of production and selling on a local level. First I need to make sure it works. I will keep doing my research and start from the bottom. Thanks again


----------

